# Counter-Strike: Source (Internet failing when trying to connect to a server)



## Neek (Jan 2, 2005)

Opening up CS:S, bringing up the server list and refreshing to get a new list of servers works great. I find a good amount that ping very fast.

The problem starts whenever I attempt to join a server. I double click on my server of choice, and then instead of immediately starting to load, the "View Server Info" window comes up that would normally come if you right-clicked and chose the "View Server Info" option. Then, it pings the server in the window and when the window is first opened, it is pinged around what it said in the server list, however, the next ping that it does the latency is at 1000+, jumping to 2000 and none of the players in the server are listed in the window, nothing is there.

Now, the odd thing. It seems that whenever I try to connect to a server, my internet shuts down. I try to connect to a server, and then it just doesn't go, I'm able to refresh the list again, look at more servers, try to join more of them and the same issues comes up 90% of the time.

So I will exit the game, and open up Firefox in attempt to search for information about this problem, and my internet is not working. It has happened consistently. Every single time that I try to connect to a server, and it doesn't let me and the server starts pinging at 1000 and 2000 even though it just said 34 prior to trying to join, and then I go to the internet right afterwards, websites are not loading and connections are timing out.

I don't know what to do. I tried disabling the Windows Firewall and that seemed to work once but then I joined a server full of bots, so I left that server, tried to join another and then the same problem occurred again with the same symptoms.

Please help I want to play! ray:

Sometimes, I will click on a server and it will go through just fine. But 90% of the time, literally, I get the issue described above.

**Just tried to get in to Wolfenstein Enemy Territory and I'm getting the same very very similar issue. Servers ping, I try to join, won't join.

Everything was working fine earlier today nothing has been changed.


----------



## Neek (Jan 2, 2005)

I have Windows XP SP3. Cable internet, wired d-link router.

*I'm open to suggestion but I think tomorrow I'll call my Cable internet provider, if they are available, and see what they have to say.

From the searching that I've done it seems that this is a problem that quite a few people have had; one guy said he replaced his router and then it was a ok.

It was working for my earlier I don't know what it would work sometimes and then not work a majority of the time.


----------

